# Herbs and such for trying to conceive



## lupineperriwinkle (May 15, 2004)

I feel like such a ninny because my friend started TTC this summer and then I got pregnant on my first try in July. She is in her mid thirties which I know is harder so I was hoping to make her a litle TTC basket or something. Any ideas would be great!


----------



## alaska (Jun 12, 2004)

No advice re: herbs, but how about a copy of Toni Weschler's Taking Care of Your Own Fertility and a basal thermometer?

I got pg the first time we tried using her book. I was 35.

Very thoughtful of you btw








amy


----------



## lupineperriwinkle (May 15, 2004)

She just got the book Taking Charge of Your Fertility. What is a basal theremometer? Is it different than the regular kind? I had no luck with taking temps when I deciding to go off of BC. I was always the same.


----------



## SuperMarcy (Jul 4, 2004)

A friend of mine recommended raspberry leaf tea...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

i wouldn't feel badly at all. it takes some healthy couples up to 2 years (or even longer!) to conceive.

as for your gift that's so thoughtful!









you could get her a copy of Luna Yoga-it's a book about increasing your fertility and enhancing sexuality. very nice..there's a bunch of herb recipes in it and exercises,etc.

as for tea, you can buy vita tea in bulk from mountainroseherbs.com it's really nourishing to the female system.


----------



## mayalee (Jan 23, 2003)

get her a copy of susun weed's 'herbal for the childbearing year'. it's amazing. she has a whole section on ttc and a tea/tincture you can make yourself. she's big into red clover (as an infusion/tea) and one other one that i'm spacing on right now, great book! also info on pregnancy, childbirth and infant herbal needs.


----------



## lavendermama (Apr 17, 2003)

Vitex is my favorite for regulating hormones, balancing out the system, etc. It worked a little too good for me.







I'm due in March.


----------



## gonnabeamom (Sep 15, 2003)

Other herbs to include along with Red Raspberry Leaf tea, are red clover and nettles.


----------



## novenamomma (Sep 18, 2004)

Alfalfa is good too. And she should eat lots of raw foods...


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonnabeamom*
Other herbs to include along with Red Raspberry Leaf tea, are red clover and nettles.

I take this everyday (I bought the loose herbs and make the tea 3xs a day!) and I add chastetree berry (vitex) and false unicorn root (aka helonias root). My hormones are really regulating!!! My cycles are becoming normal and I actually o'd!


----------



## Marcy (Dec 17, 2001)

Chaste tree (agnes vitex) is really good for balancing out the cycle and helping if one has any estrogen dominance (which most of us American gals probably have to some degree or another)..but you have to get from a good source...most of the herbs made in the US have no standardization or regulation and most of the time you can't read the bottle and find out what the potency is (ie how much did they start with and how much did they end with)...herbs from many parts of Europe and Australia have to be made to pharmaceutical grade standards...Check out www.mediherb.com, they are not a MLM company but one of the biggest in Australia. I'm a chiropractor and have had great results with their stuff! Good luck...


----------

